

SnapChat being used for insider trading? - quizzas

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newser.com&#x2F;story&#x2F;171132&#x2F;jim-cramer-hints-snapchat-helps-insider-trading.html
Jim Cramer tells the Feds about Snapchat:
“My daughter and I Snapchat. OK, it disappears in three seconds,” Cramer said. “Can the bad guys Snapchat, ‘Go buy Leap Wireless’ at 3:45 on Friday and get away with it, because you don’t have the technology to stop it?”
======
dscb
If anyone is using snapchat for insider trading that is extremely careless, I
don't have time to find the article but there was a post here on HN about how
to recover all the old snapchat images on the phone.

~~~
tagabek
This may be what you're mentioning:

[http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/yes-you-can-
recove...](http://www.digitaltrends.com/social-media/yes-you-can-recover-dead-
snapchats-and-heres-the-video-proof/)

------
N0RMAN
Link: [http://www.newser.com/story/171132/jim-cramer-hints-
snapchat...](http://www.newser.com/story/171132/jim-cramer-hints-snapchat-
helps-insider-trading.html)

------
Dilan
If you want to keep something a secret, using a pgp encrypted message would be
far safer than SnapChat.

